# Paddle board fishing in the bay



## Barnacle Bill (Nov 3, 2009)

This is my first post so if I leave something out, Sorry. I left the boat launch on the south side of the 3 mile bridge about 8 am Friday. I trolled a Christmas tree with a cigar on it and a plain cigar on another line. I caught 2 midsize sail-cats on the plain cigar rigs in the first half hour. Then had some nice runs but no hook ups. Half way across the bay heading to Bayou Chico I caught the Spanish in the picture on the Christmas tree rig.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice report. Who took the photo, and what were they on? Looks like they were deffinitely not on a paddle board. How do you like fishing from the paddle board? O*D*W


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Same questions on the paddle board. I'm interested in these things if they're fairly stable just for a way to slip around skinny water now and then.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

SteveFL said:


> Same questions on the paddle board. I'm interested in these things if they're fairly stable just for a way to slip around skinny water now and then.


There was a post not to long ago where a lady caught a sail on her pb


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

jmunoz said:


> There was a post not to long ago where a lady caught a sail on her pb


That was Capt. Linda, out of PCB. She is a beast on the water! O*D*W


----------



## Barnacle Bill (Nov 3, 2009)

My wife took the photo. I left the 3 mile bridge and fished across to bayou Chico and she met me for lunch at the Ore House. She took the pic from the restaurant looking down onto the Bayou. I like fishing from the board mostly in the gulf when the water is clear. You can really see down into the water because you are standing up not sitting down. Last year me and my family were in the gulf on a beautiful and clear day just paddling and we were on top of a school of red fish for 10 minuets and then we followed a school of what must have been Tarpon for another 10 minuets. Of course that is one of those days I did not have my rod with me. My fishing boards are 34" wide so they are pretty stable. I have fished about 5 times on it so far and haven't fallen yet. I herd about that lady catching that sailfish on a board over in panama city, that's a nice fish on a board. I'm ready to catch something bigger on my board, I want a free ride from a big fish.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Nice report. Who took the photo, and what were they on? Looks like they were deffinitely not on a paddle board. How do you like fishing from the paddle board? O*D*W


unless they got a cobia tower on their PB :thumbup:


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Can your PB handle a chopped up bay? You said you paddled from the gulf breeze side of 3 mile to Chico...that's a long way. What would you do in a heavy chop?


----------



## Barnacle Bill (Nov 3, 2009)

Unfortunately it was a heavy chop that day. You know how it is, you plan a day to fish and you hate to call it off. I probably should have turned around and gone another day but it worked out alright. If anyone wants to try it they can give me a call (207-1536)and see how stable or unstable you think it is. I live in gulf breeze and work in Pensacola.


----------

